# ipod invisible



## bibiche (14 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
je viens de retrouver un vieil iPod 2GB. Il fonctionne bien, mais impossible de le voir dans iTunes, ni sur mon iMac ni sur mon MBP. comment faire ?j'ai bien lu le topic sur la mise à jour, mais impossible de la faire. Comment transférer des morceaux dans l'iPod dans ces conditions ?

merci.


----------



## Croustibapt (20 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

De quel modèle s'agit-il? Un shuffle ou un nano?

Si c'est un nano il faudrait faire en sorte de le mettre en mode disque avant de le brancher, afin de voir si un ordi le reconnait quand même. Si c'est un shuffle j'imagine qu'un tour dans Disk Utility devrait être nécessaire....


----------



## bibiche (12 Mai 2022)

Croustibapt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> De quel modèle s'agit-il? Un shuffle ou un nano?
> 
> Si c'est un nano il faudrait faire en sorte de le mettre en mode disque avant de le brancher, afin de voir si un ordi le reconnait quand même. Si c'est un shuffle j'imagine qu'un tour dans Disk Utility devrait être nécessaire....


Bonjour,
merci de ta réponse. C'est un Nano 2GB Silver (MA477ZK/A)
Donc je fais comment pour le mettre en mode disque ?


----------



## Croustibapt (14 Mai 2022)

Il faut faire redémarrer l'iPod en laissant appuyer menu + bouton central, et une fois que la pomme apparait, il faut appuyer sur bouton central + bouton play / pause (bouton du bas) jusqu'à ce que le mode disque apparaisse. Il suffit ensuite de le brancher à un ordinateur afin de voir si l'ordi en question le reconnait comme disque dur.


----------



## bibiche (19 Mai 2022)

Merci beaucoup, ça marche en effet !
trop cool !


----------

